# ce ne corra



## Gianni2

What does that phrase mean in this context?  Ma da qui a bollarli con un'etichetta di "sbagliati" mi sembra che CE NE CORRA.
Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## faith06

hi!
I try: it means that the two thing are not tightly connected.
there is a sort of a gap between the two things.
from your phrase: ... perhaps they did something wrong, but we cannot assume they are "wrong".
hope to be useful


----------



## uinni

Gianni2 said:
			
		

> What does that phrase mean in this context? Ma da qui a bollarli con un'etichetta di "sbagliati" mi sembra che CE NE CORRA.
> Grazie in anticipo.


 
This sentence is (quite) idiomatic!
I think that branding them as being "wrong" is too {much}/{far from reality/fairness/....}!

The kind of the denied "discrepancy" between what is said and what is in reality depends on the context. 

Uinni


----------



## faith06

Uinni, la mia spiegazione rispetto alla tua è veramente patetica, mi vergongno, ma non so come fare a cancellarla, è il mio primo ingresso nel forum


----------



## uinni

faith06 said:
			
		

> Uinni, la mia spiegazione rispetto alla tua è veramente patetica, mi vergongno, ma non so come fare a cancellarla, è il mio primo ingresso nel forum


 
Mavalà. Probabilmente si capisce di più la tua...

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

_There's no comparison???_


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> _There's no comparison???_


 
Charles; don't you think you are a little bit to short?!?

Uinni


----------



## Gianni2

Thanks, all, for your suggestions.  Perhaps it would help if I include what preceded the sentence:  Posso solo esprimere la mia personale opinione, dicendo che quell'uomo o quella donna con quell'abito non sono di mio gradimento.


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> Charles; don't you think you are a little bit to short?!?
> 
> Uinni


Didn't you understand me uinni? I was just wondering whether that expression _there's no comparison_ might be a good translation for ce ne corra.

Is _ ce ne corr*e*_ a different expression?


----------



## uinni

Gianni2 said:
			
		

> Thanks, all, for your suggestions. Perhaps it would help if I include what preceded the sentence: Posso solo esprimere la mia personale opinione, dicendo che quell'uomo o quella donna con quell'abito non sono di mio gradimento.


 
... but (I must admit/have to say that) branding them as being "wrong" would be much too far!

I.e. "although I do not like their clothes, I cannot certainly declare they are "wrong" people".

Uinni


----------



## faith06

Gianni2 said:
			
		

> Thanks, all, for your suggestions. Perhaps it would help if I include what preceded the sentence: Posso solo esprimere la mia personale opinione, dicendo che quell'uomo o quella donna con quell'abito non sono di mio gradimento.


 
So, you say you don't like his/her cloth, but you don't say properly that the cloth is wrong, so they are not consecutive affirmation. 
does it make any sense for you?


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Didn't you understand me uinni? I was just wondering whether that expression _there's no comparison_ might be a good translation for ce ne corra.
> 
> Is _ce ne corr*e*_ a different expression?


 
Corr*a* is the so loved subjunctive (it is requested by "mi sembra" -somebody will bob up saying that you might use the indicativo as well  )

I guess that in some context you can use "there's no comparison" but I cannot see how to apply it to this very case. Could you help us?

"Da qui a " + action1 + "e" + action2 + "ce ne corre!".

Carlo parla bene l'inglese ma da qui a dire che è un madrelingua ce ne corre.
Carlo speeks well English but I cannot/nobody can indeed declare he is a mothertongue!

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> Corr*a* is the so loved subjunctive (it is requested by "mi sembra" -somebody will bob up saying that you might use the indicativo as well  )
> 
> I guess that in some context you can use "there's no comparison" but I cannot see how to apply it to this very case. Could you help us?
> 
> "Da qui a " + action1 + "e" + action2 + "ce ne corre!".
> 
> Carlo parla bene l'inglese ma da qui a dire che è un madrelingua ce ne corre.
> Carlo speaks English well  but I cannot/nobody can indeed declare he is a mothertongue!
> 
> Uinni


You could say here, _Carlo speaks English well, but  he is no comparison to a mother tongue._ (That actually isn't true because he is better than most mothertongues! )


----------



## faith06

Well Charles,
you could be right in thoery, but in practise there an undertone that divde the two expressions.


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> You could say here, _Carlo speaks English well, but he is no comparison to a mother tongue._ (That actually isn't true because he is better than most mothertongues! )


 
Well. I cannot find any argument against this solution although this would rather translate:
Carlo parla bene l'inglese ma non c'è comparazione con un madrelingua.

Which in practice is the same but there is a nuisance I cannot explain  I can only say that in this sentence you are denying him being comparable to a mothertongue, in the other one you are denying he could ever be declared of being a mothertongue.

But are the sentencies I proposed really that odd?

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

> But are the sentencies I proposed really that odd?





> Carlo speaks English well  but I cannot/nobody can indeed declare he is a mothertongue!


I would delete the "indeed"; it's superfluous in this sentence. The word "declare" would not be used in this context. It is better to use _"_considerhim to be_".

_Carlo speaks English well  but I cannot/nobody can indeed consider him to be a mothertongue!


----------



## diddue

uinni said:
			
		

> Carlo parla bene l'inglese ma non c'è comparazione con un madrelingua.
> 
> Uinni



Io ho sempre sentito "paragone " e non "comparazione" che mi sembra una parola indotta dall'originale Inglese. Però forse mi sbaglio... 

-Carlo parla bene l'Inglese, ma non c'è paragone con un madrelingua!

Tu come dici Uinni, usi _comparazione_ davvero?

Cristina


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> I would delete the "indeed"; it's superfluous in this sentence. The word "declare" would not be used in this context. It is better to use _"_considerhim to be_"._
> 
> Carlo speaks English well but I cannot/nobody can indeed consider him to be a mothertongue!


 
Thank you for your corrections.

But how would you translate:

Carlo parla bene l'inglese ma non lo si può *proprio* definire (un) madrelingua.

"Proprio" here is di per sé superfluous but it is used to express the "adversative" value of the second part of the sentence  - I (tried and) introduced "indeed" with that purpose 

Uinni


----------



## uinni

diddue said:
			
		

> Io ho sempre sentito "paragone " e non "comparazione" che mi sembra una parola indotta dall'originale Inglese. Però forse mi sbaglio...
> 
> -Carlo parla bene l'Inglese, ma non c'è paragone con un madrelingua!
> 
> Tu come dici Uinni, usi _comparazione_ davvero?
> 
> Cristina


 
Sì paragone è decisamente più naturale in italiano (sono stato evidentemente infuenzato dall'originale) benché non mi sembri che si possa dire che sia scorretto usare comparazione (boh! Troppe influenze!  )

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> Thank you for your corrections.
> 
> But how would you translate:
> 
> Carlo parla bene l'inglese ma non lo si può *proprio* definire (un) madrelingua.
> 
> "Proprio" here is di per sé superfluous but it is used to express the "adversative" value of the second part of the sentence  - I (tried and) introduced "indeed" with that purpose
> 
> Uinni


_Carlo speaks English well but you *certainly*_ _couldn't 'consider him a'_/'_describe him as a' mothertongue._


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> _Carlo speaks English well but you *certainly*_ _couldn't 'consider him a'_/'_describe him as a' mothertongue._


 
I like your sentence but I cannot understand why "indeed" would not fit too 

Uinni


----------



## Gianni2

uinni said:
			
		

> Well. I cannot find any argument against this solution although this would rather translate:
> Carlo parla bene l'inglese ma non c'è comparazione con un madrelingua.
> 
> Which in practice is the same but there is a>> nuisance <<
> dovrebbe essere>>nuance<<
> 
> Why is everyone saying "He is a mothertongue". It sounds weird to me, although I can see how it might be translated that way from "Lui é una madrelingua"  According to the WR dictionary, "He is a native speaker".


----------



## uinni

Gianni2 said:
			
		

> uinni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I cannot find any argument against this solution although this would rather translate:
> Carlo parla bene l'inglese ma non c'è comparazione con un madrelingua.
> 
> Which in practice is the same but there is a>> nuisance <<
> sarebbe >>nuance<<
> 
> Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm. Thanks Gianni2. This nuance is a nuisance to me!
> 
> Uinni
Click to expand...


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> I like your sentence but I cannot understand why "indeed" would not fit too
> 
> Uinni


_Indeed_ doesn't sit very well in the middle of a sentence and I'm too tired to work out why that is. _Indeed_ by itself as an exclamation works well, or at the beginning or end of a sentence.

This might help.


----------



## diddue

uinni said:
			
		

> Sì paragone è decisamente più naturale in italiano (sono stato evidentemente infuenzato dall'originale) benché non mi sembri che si possa dire che sia scorretto usare comparazione (boh! Troppe influenze!  )
> 
> Uinni



No no, non mi pare scorretto, solo non suona bene.

Cristina


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> _Indeed_ doesn't sit very well in the middle of a sentence and I'm too tired to work out why that is. _Indeed_ by itself as an exclamation works well, or at the beginning or end of a sentence.
> 
> This might help.


 
Ok. Thank you.

Uinni


----------



## moodywop

I agree with Uinni that there is a nuance to the Italian idiomatic phrase "da qui a dire che...ce ne corre" that is hard to convey in English. Isn't there any comparable idiomatic phrase in English?

I did think of two that might convey the same nuance but we'll have to wait for native speakers to find out if they fit the bill: 

_He's very bright but calling him a genius is stretching it_

_He's certainly very bright but that's a far cry from calling him a genius_

I'm particularly unsure about my second example (my English is getting rustier every day ).

PS I also agree with Uinni that _there's no comparison _wouldn't fit in most contexts. Oh and Uinni:



> the subjunctive is requested by "mi sembra" -somebody will bob up saying that you might use the indicativo as well


 
Anybody who didn't use the subjunctive after "mi sembra" should be sent back to elementary school!

PS Uinni, you're going to like this: after the match Margiotta said in a TV interview "Credo che vanno fatti i complimenti anche a loro"


----------



## uinni

moodywop said:
			
		

> Anybody who didn't use the subjunctive after "mi sembra" should be sent back to elementary school!


 
Che tu sia benedetto nei secoli!!!

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

moodywop said:
			
		

> I agree with Uinni that there is a nuance to the Italian idiomatic phrase "da qui a dire che...ce ne corre" that is hard to convey in English. Isn't there any comparable idiomatic phrase in English?
> 
> I did think of two that might convey the same nuance but we'll have to wait for native speakers to find out if they fit the bill:
> 
> _He's very bright but calling him a genius is stretching it_
> 
> _He's certainly very bright but that's a far cry from calling him a genius_
> 
> I'm particularly unsure about my second example (my English is getting rustier every day ).
> 
> PS I also agree with Uinni that _there's no comparison _wouldn't fit in most contexts. Oh and Uinni:


How would "is a bit of an exaggeration" fit?

_....but (I must admit/have to say that) branding them as being "wrong" would be *a bit of an exaggeration!

*_I think your first sentence fits very well.

_He's very bright but calling him a genius *is stretching it/a bit of an exaggeration.*_


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> How would "is a bit of an exaggeration" fit?
> 
> _....but (I must admit/have to say that) branding them as being "wrong" would be *a bit of an exaggeration!*_
> 
> I think your first sentence fits very well.
> 
> _He's very bright but calling him a genius *is stretching it/a bit of an exaggeration.*_


 
Yes. The meaning is right that one (simple and bright translation)!

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> Yes. The meaning is right that one (simple and bright translation)!
> 
> Uinni


Thanks uinni. It took a bit of time but we finally got there!


----------

